# K5.1 now available.



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 18, 2012)

Migration from earlier versions makes it unnecessary to keep them for backward compatibility.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

Plugin-migration....
Great idea,but what if you need backwards compatibility to older factory library files?

just wondering


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 18, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ 18/12/2012 said:


> Migration from earlier versions makes it unnecessary to keep them for backward compatibility.



Do you mean earlier versions of K5 or all earlier versions of Kontakt per se?

Justin


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 18, 2012)

ScoringFilm @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 18/12/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Migration from earlier versions makes it unnecessary to keep them for backward compatibility.
> ...



Earlier versions of Kontakt. I have removed K3 and K4 and older Logic projects that had them seem to open fine.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess it isn't really clear what they have changed.

I assumed it meant that they are swapping out older versions of Kontakt,say version 5 will replace older V4 instances in your daw project.

I would assume that any new version of K5 will replace the previous K5 version as that is what we've always had to date,no?


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

hey Jay,let me know how this goes for you...seems like you already replaced the older ones.What if you didn't?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 18, 2012)

dgburns @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> hey Jay,let me know how this goes for you...seems like you already replaced the older ones.What if you didn't?



if you don't it loads the original versions.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 18, 2012)

This might mean that K6 in not just around the corner...


----------



## dgburns (Dec 18, 2012)

ok great,that's what I hoped.guess there is less reason to keep the older ones now.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2012)

I think this means that you can use your old templates, and automatically Kontakt 5 is there in the old templates. Very cool, if so. I didn't thought that this can be done.... .


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 18, 2012)

I just opened a project that had Kontakt in it that I last opened on 9/2/2008. My guess is that means it was using Kontakt 3.5, which is no longer in my components folder.

It replaced it with Kontakt 5.1.


----------



## rJames (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait to try this. Long overdue. Every once in a while I decide to revise something old and K3 is still in the project.

But on the othe hand I recall that SIPS doesn't work correctly in Kontact after k3.

Could b a mixed blessing.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 18, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> I just opened a project that had Kontakt in it that I last opened on 9/2/2008. My guess is that means it was using Kontakt 3.5, which is no longer in my components folder.
> 
> It replaced it with Kontakt 5.1.



That's great. Anyone know if they plan to do this with VST in the future?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 19, 2012)

jamwerks @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> This might mean that K6 in not just around the corner...



Well they do afterall sell upgrades and what better way than to release fixes they had laying around for free, and then can squeeze more cash out of us in 3-4 months.

I quit upgrading Cubase at SX1 as I added the costs and now that I am having a blast with the less bloated, undongled 50 dollar Reaper DAW that gets 6 upgrades every month for free, I only need a sample playback machine that can use Kontakt libraries and I'll dump these M$ immatators as well...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 20, 2012)

Chim, I beta test for N.I and that is NOT what they do with Kontakt. Sure they want to make money, I assume you do as well, but they work very hard to continually make it better and they do not purposely hold back features.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2012)

All software companies have unfinished/unreleased fixes, just the same way that hardware developers, for example IEM companies, have a program based on Phase 1,2,3,4,etc.
You have a design and already made product with 6 way drivers, but nobody else has one, so you continue to sell your pro sumer products since you are at the top of the line with little competition in various price ranges, etc.

NIs Kontakt is basically the only game in town as far as numerous 3rd party developers go, and I use their software exclusively, but it's the wise play to have in between "free" upgrades which aren't adding much, then suddenly Kontakt 6 and eventually they will go to hexidecimal numerology, or add some letters to keep the game alive.

I like their sampler, but tactically speaking you really don't know what they have, just as I don't know what they are working on.

Especially being the PLAY BETA guy, I have a feeling your being used by them, but in a good way, so they aren't going to tell you everything. But they do know they can count on you letting the PLAY developers know what you have learned.

Quite a gig you got bro. I am envious... :wink:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 20, 2012)

chimuelo @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> All software companies have unfinished/unreleased fixes, just the same way that hardware developers, for example IEM companies, have a program based on Phase 1,2,3,4,etc.
> You have a design and already made product with 6 way drivers, but nobody else has one, so you continue to sell your pro sumer products since you are at the top of the line with little competition in various price ranges, etc.
> 
> NIs Kontakt is basically the only game in town, and I use their software exclusively, but it's the wise play to have in between "free" upgrades which aren't adding much, then suddenly Kontakt 6 and eventually they will go to hexidecimal numerology, or add some letters to keep the game alive.
> ...



I know Chim, EVERYTHING is a scam and/or a conspiracy, right?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2012)

I remember when M$ said 2GBs of RAM was max for a 32bit OS, then someone discovered the 3GB PAE Switch.
Then I remember Windows 7 32bit can only have a max of 4GB.
But who really believe this bull shit now...?

So of course if you are a slave to M$ofts Operating System, you will undoubtedly have some tricks up your sleeve, since the top of the food chain is the model to follow.

These concepts are based on the Philisophical Discipline known as Endless Mediocrity.
I am a well paid slave, so I can handle it.. 0oD


----------

